# Howdy from Oklahoma!



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard, I'm the FNG too...so far this place has been great...just trying to catch up on all the tips on here!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welocome to AT


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Lots of Okies here*

Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Okie Archer. Have fun here.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun! 

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Bornrebel (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, my wife and I are moving back to Okie from Texas, here within the next year or so. Yippee.. You'll learn a lot here, I know I have.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Welcome... Always glad to see another Oklahoman here!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

welcome and this place has loads and loads of info. have fun! and welcome!


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

hello


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

welcome to AT, jump on in the water's fine.


----------



## HootOwl81 (Mar 27, 2007)

:welcome::welcome:


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome on board.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## rt66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy.

rt


----------

